# Uninstall CM9



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey how do I uninstall CM9? Is it safe to use the original ACMEUninstaller?Thanks


----------



## Bao (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, worked for me.


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

You could probably just install CM7 over it in CMW if you want to go back to CM7. At least it works the other way around.


----------

